# Ford : Escort 1998 Ford Escort ELECTRIC Vehicle Car EV NO Reserve!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4,800.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Nov-05-2009 17:45:32 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $6,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

